# East TN, Female GSD, tossed out of car



## gsdcentral

I received this email yesterday. This GSD was dumped out of a moving car on a car seat cushion. A very nice elderly couple has taken her in (along with several other dogs) but they can't afford vetting on them. She needs medical attention, she has a sore on the side of her face. The volunteers that took the pics said all of these dogs are quite social. The GSD is said to be very sweet and laid back and not aggressive at all. Obviously good with other dogs, don't know about cats. East Tennessee in the Appalachians. Contact Renee for more info. If I had any room I'd try to take her, wouldn't be the first time I drove to Knoxville to get a dog. I'll post the pics in a separate reply, it will take me a bit to crop them down and get them on photobucket. Black and tan female, approximately 3 yrs old.



> Quote:hi all
> i do all breed rescue out of the knoxville tn area. this pure bred female gsd is ina very rural applachia area of east tn. she was dumped out of a moving car ona car seat cushion! she plus about 20 other dogs are being cared for by an elderly couple who are paying for the food out of their social security checks! they can't afford vetting. i'm would like to route the pure breds out (there are 2 boxer and gsd) so i can focus on the mixes. i'm told that they are very well socialized amazingly-several gals working w/ me in rescue went up there to take pics of all of them. can anyone help or route me to someone who can?
> thanks so
> renee ([email protected])
> friends fur life, inc


----------



## gsdcentral




----------



## Sue F

Oh my gosh....poor baby!! What a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## daniella5574




----------



## Bluecatdemoness

The poor thing. Some people just make me so sick!


----------



## Fee

Unbelievable! Just look at her sweet face!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Someone needs to throw them out of a moving car!!!! 

I hope this sweet and Beautiful girl finds the right home! Bless those sweet elderly people who are making sure she has food and water.


----------



## gsdcentral

Yeah they have a lot of dogs and the all breed rescue is trying to move the purebreds to rescues so she can help with the mixes.


----------



## gsdcentral

Bump for the Appalachia girl.


----------



## CampPappy

Bump for this girl.....


----------



## gsdcentral

Another bump.


----------



## ToFree24

Poor sweet girl! Bless this great couple for helping these dogs.


----------



## gsdcentral

Bump. Hoping someone can help this girl.


----------



## MaineLady

Gosh....just heartbreaking.
She's lovely


----------



## Clare

bumping this sweetie up


----------



## Crabtree

What a beauty! That sore looks painful! Poor baby.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I am sorry but I don't see any sores in the pictures. What are you refering to?


----------



## gsdcentral

The side of her face is swollen, likely road rash from being put out of moving vehicle. Left side of the pic, her right side. You can see it in the second pic best.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Ok I feel like an idiot now. I was looking for scab wounds. There may be fluid in there that needs to be drained. At first glance I just thought she had a ball or bone in her mouth, but it probably is from being thrown out of the car.

I emailed Renee (who I happen to know) and I will try to find a better place for her to go. I am full, but I do know of someone in Knoxville looking for a female. I have not done a home visit or reference checks yet so no guarantees.


----------



## gsdcentral

Thanks. If I had space I'd take her but no room here. Keep me posted.


----------



## gsdcentral

Bumping her up, she still needs a place to go.


----------



## gsdcentral

Bump bump bump


----------



## GT

I had emailed Renée several days ago to get an update and things are NOT looking good.
Apparently this girl is still with the elderly couple and is IN HEAT and according to Renée, "there are 20 male dogs living there"!!!
Here's part of her email:
... the couple will 'keep her up' but they didn't realize she was in heat until she went running down the mountain w/ 20 males dogs in tow! so you know what that means...we're trying to find the money to get her fixed but our resources are already maxed out. also the closest low cost spay/neuter is over 2 hrs away and the vets are very expensive up there.
so it's not good. it would be best to get her into a gsd rescue-i'm all breed and have literally no room-struggling w/ several fosters going out of town and someone that i've been wokring w/ for a year-getting ready to dump the rest of his dogs (about 5 or so).
appreciate any ideas. apparently a sweet dog
thansk
renee

I'd be happy to contribute towards her spay if an approved rescue can take her in.


----------



## kathyb

This girl is urgent as she is not spayed and in heat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gsdcentral

Great. Just what I needed to hear. Bummer. I've been trying to figure out how to help her. She also probably needs medical attention.


----------



## gsdcentral

Another bump for the TN girl.


----------



## MaineLady

Does anyone have an update on this girl?


----------



## gsdcentral

I haven't heard anything lately. I know that a rescue had expressed interest in her and that Renee was checking them out because I really don't know much about them.


----------



## Cooper&me

I will pay for her spay. They can take her to the local vet and I will call the vets office with my credit card.


----------



## gsdcentral

Michelle, that's great. If you can contact Renee with your info she can see about getting this dog to a vet to be spayed. She is still there, I'm trying to find the info from the other rescue who expressed interest in her. Renee has been busy handling some urgent situations. They have managed to get a parvo/distemper shot for this girl and deworming I think. I'll pay for a HW test while she's at the vet being spayed. I STILL don't have any room. Anybody got any ideas on getting a dog from AL to AZ?


----------



## ToFree24

bumping up


----------



## ToFree24

> Originally Posted By: Dawn KnightMichelle, that's great. If you can contact Renee with your info she can see about getting this dog to a vet to be spayed. She is still there, I'm trying to find the info from the other rescue who expressed interest in her. Renee has been busy handling some urgent situations. They have managed to get a parvo/distemper shot for this girl and deworming I think. I'll pay for a HW test while she's at the vet being spayed. I STILL don't have any room. Anybody got any ideas on getting a dog from AL to AZ?




Any news on this girl?


----------



## romeosmom

poor girl- grrr! Did anyone get the license plate?


----------



## ded37

Any news?


----------



## ToFree24

What is happening with this Girl? Anyone?


----------



## ToFree24

Bumping her up


----------



## romeosmom

bump


----------



## gsdcentral

Still there as far as I know. Renee was making arrangements to get her to a vet to be spayed and HW tested. I still have no room and my heathens have staged an uprising this week so there's no way I can take her. I really want to help her but I just can't bring her in.


----------



## ToFree24

Have to get her to the top --- she so deserves a home with love.


----------



## gsdcentral

Moving on up


----------



## GSDTrain

BUMP


----------



## ToFree24

Bumping this girl back to the top -- in the hopes she finds a home


----------



## ToFree24

Bumping her up


----------



## ToFree24

Bumping you up Girl Any updates?


----------



## kathyb

Back up pretty girl.


----------



## ToFree24

Just have to get her a home - please anyone


----------



## ToFree24

She is a beauty


----------



## ToFree24

Any updates on this girl in Tenn?


----------



## ToFree24

Please can she find a RESCUE - no updates on this sweet girl?


















she needs some







s working for her


----------



## gsdcentral

I'm told Brightstar is taking her or may already have her.


----------



## ToFree24

Thanks Dawn - hope they update us on this sweet girl. She is always on my mind knowing the sad life she has had.


Thank you Brightstar you are her true


----------



## MaineLady

Please let us know if Brightstar was able to take her in
Chris


----------



## ToFree24

Saying a prayer for here and fingers crossed


----------



## ToFree24

Any updates on her, hope she is well.


----------



## ToFree24

Was she rescued?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I do not see her on the website. I will send a pm and ask about her status.


----------



## ToFree24

Thanks!


----------



## BowWowMeow

She's in NY now. Unfortunately she was one of the dogs who got taken from Ruth Urban's home.







She is now in a foster home for the Wayne County Humane Society with her puppies (which we didn't know about, obviously). I'm told they have a 100% placement rate so she is absolutely safe. Once she goes up on pf I will link to their site.


----------



## ToFree24

Thank you Ruth for finding out about this girl. She has been through it all, glad to hear she is in a foster home with her babies.

Will watch for your posting on her link, thanks!


----------



## MaineLady

I heard a number of dogs were PTS that were taken from Ruth. I hope it was not this girl.


----------



## Phay1018

she is safe in foster care with her pups


----------



## ToFree24

Sending this sweetie and her pups a <<<HUG>>> - she is always on my mind and hope this family is well


----------



## ToFree24

Hoping things are well with the family


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm thinking these are her pups: http://www.hswaynepets.org/misc/052008puppies.htm

But I can't find her on the website. I will try to remember to call tomorrow and ask.


----------



## daniella5574

Oh my goodness what cute little love bugs!! Nothing in the world besides my daughter can melt my heart like a puppy!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oops--just found out that those aren't her pups. Her pups were born mid-May so they are still little things. Report is that she's a great mom and everyone is doing really well!


----------



## ToFree24

Thanks Ruth for updating!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have pictures of her with her pups! Will post later tonight.


----------



## gsdcentral

I was going to say that that litter looked mixed up enough to be hers considering the group of dogs she was with. I expect there to be some Boxer mixed in there also.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: East TN, Female GSD, tossed out of car-PICS!*

Here is Sasha with her pups! How cute!!!!! These are from 3 weeks ago so I'm sure they're all zooming around now.


----------



## Patsy

*Re: East TN, Female GSD, tossed out of car-PICS!*

What a sweet momma she is, she just looks preciously maternal. Hugs to you, darlin'! 
Blessin' you and your babies!


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: East TN, Female GSD, tossed out of car-PICS!*

Thanks for the updates on her.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: East TN, Female GSD, tossed out of car-PICS!*

Precious!


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: East TN, Female GSD, tossed out of car-PICS!*

She is such a wonderful Mom







Great to see she is well, as she holds a soft spot in my heart.

Thanks for the update!


----------

